What are the top technologies whose value is yet to be realized? - samnwa
======
observation
The washlet and machine learning.

These bidet/shower toilets are great attachments to existing toilets in
America/Europe. The Japanese and Koreans have most of them.

The focus that interests me most is using them for gathering data on lifestyle
diseases and using that to improve health outcomes.

